# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Как покрасить колеса

## Gleb

Добрый всем день,
Может кто нибудь поделится опытом как красить колеса самолета 1:144 масштаба. Как сделать четкую линию между резиной покрышки и ободом?

Спасибо

----------


## Kasatka

я делал так

сначала диск задувается нужным цветом, затем на колесо (закрывая диск) наклеивал тамиевский скотч. Затем аккуратно кончиком модельного ножа обрезал маску по обводу диска. Затем задувал цветом колеса.

----------


## Gleb

Спасибо Касатка.

----------

